# Best Liver Protecter



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 30, 2004)

What is the Best liver protector (detoixfier) out there. and do they work well or is it worthless


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Nov 30, 2004)

Where do u buy Liv-52?   I got some Milk Thistle Good stuff.  Thanks 4 the info bro : )


----------



## wolfyEVH (Nov 30, 2004)

i wouldnt even bother w/ liver protection supps....unless you drink heavily on cycle or are using high amounts of 17aa's....couldnt hurt though, just i'd rather spend that money on something like food or a good protein powder.


----------



## DragonRider (Nov 30, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> i wouldnt even bother w/ liver protection supps....unless you drink heavily on cycle or are using high amounts of 17aa's....couldnt hurt though, just i'd rather spend that money on something like food or a good protein powder.


I've always felt the same way. I just think they are overrated.


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Liv protectors... and "the drink" .. *

I agree with you all.. however in my own case whenever I do take 17aa's I get these aweful back spams .. dont know why .. but it seems that when I take liv protectant sups liberally - the spasms go away ...


... but admitedly it might have to do w/ the alcohol ... I just like to drink some Amaretto before bed or when I am thinking to much .. or whenever I am sore from a workout .. or whenever .. well .. anytime will do!!!!!!!!  lol!!

Stumpy


----------



## TexasCreed (Nov 30, 2004)

ahh, amaretto, way tooo sweet like damn cough syrup. but it is oh so good. hard to say when.


----------



## Iron Warrior (Jan 9, 2005)

N-Acetyl-Cysteine (NAC) with Milk Thistle are great. NAC also increases glutathione levels.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 9, 2005)

Milk Thistle is great to help cleanse the liver of any toxants.  But the best defense against liver damage during cycle is to stop any extra activities that will make your liver work harder than it should.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, if there is ONE person who should have had liver probs by now, it's me..I use to drink Alchol like its going out of fasion years ago....ppl actually thought i was an alcholic...no lie....Thank God i left that shit


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't drink but in my last cycle i noticed my liver started to have pains when i got hungry or if i hadn't eaten in awhile.  But i was taking in a pretty big amount of dbol at one point in time of my cycle.  I had 30mg dbol pills which for the first few weeks i broke up into 4's.  I was "advised" by a mod on another board that i should take 3 of the 30mg dbol tabs 1 hr before a workout.  And being a newbie to the steroid world i listened.  Needless to say i stopped taking his advice after a week.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 9, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> I don't drink but in my last cycle i noticed my liver started to have pains when i got hungry or if i hadn't eaten in awhile.  But i was taking in a pretty big amount of dbol at one point in time of my cycle.  I had 30mg dbol pills which for the first few weeks i broke up into 4's.  I was "advised" by a mod on another board that i should take 3 of the 30mg dbol tabs 1 hr before a workout.  And being a newbie to the steroid world i listened.  Needless to say i stopped taking his advice after a week.


Word of advise if i may.....believe no-one, but adhere to their advise, search the internet, put all the facts together......and THEN make a disicion..


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 9, 2005)

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Word of advise if i may.....believe no-one, but adhere to their advise, search the internet, put all the facts together......and THEN make a disicion..



I thought i knew what i needed to know at that time because believe me i did alot of research about the gear i was using.  And plus he was a mod at a board who i believed wouldn't give me any false information.  Live and learn i guess.


----------

